# Do you wear an apron in the kitchen?



## Chef Kat (Dec 1, 2012)

I've always worn one, much to the amusement of my family and friends. I must have a dozen different ones and even got into the business of making them several years ago. I'm currently working on a big order for a friend, who is giving them to all her son's teachers for Christmas.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 1, 2012)

On regular days no but when I get into the kitchen for big jobs (like holiday cookies) and I know I'll be in the kitchen ALL DAY, then I wear one.  I have 3 that I bought at Sam's club so they are restaurant style.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2012)

According to SO, who is responsible for getting stains out of my shirts, not often enough.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 1, 2012)

No, but I do try to remember to wear a shirt that has already had oil splashed on it and is stained.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 1, 2012)

Hah! You're there too I see, Andy.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Hah! You're there too I see, Andy.



The problem isn't finding an already stained shirt to cook in, it's finding an unstained one to wear elsewhere.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope. No apron. Sometimes I'm not even wearing pants.


----------



## Addie (Dec 1, 2012)

I used to.Bbut I got out of the habit. If I had a husband, it would be all i would be wearing when he comes home from work.

My sister had a bunch of the kind your grandmother wore. I think they are called 'bib' style. You have to put it on over your head and put your arms though the arm holes. It always had a pocket and like all grandmothers, she always had a hanky in it. If she was going to have company or it was holiday time, she would wear a fancy half one that ties around your waist. Her good china had a green band on the plates and her fancy ones had to match the color. The whole family teased her all the time about her aprons. And she always ironed her aprons.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 1, 2012)

I wear a full (bib) apron, both in the kitchen and the shop; but am interested in trying a lab coat.  My wife prefers to wear a sleeveless smock.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Dec 1, 2012)

No, but I really should.


----------



## luvs (Dec 1, 2012)

in a professional kitchen they often make u wear an apron. cooking here, huh-uh. i bought 2 embroidered ones from w/s & used 'em a few times before they went into a container somewhere in the other living room, here.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Nope. No apron. Sometimes I'm not even wearing pants.



That's when an apron could be a safety device. 

I sometimes remember to wear one when I am baking. Lots of my clothes are black, so flour really shows.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> I used to.Bbut I got out of the habit. If I had a husband, it would be all i would be wearing when he comes home from work.



LOL, Addie!  May be time for a new husband!

I have some antique aprons I've hung on pegs as decoration.  I find my old sweatshirts to be acceptable kitchen couture.  I have some utilitarian aprons I made if I'm wearing clothes that need protection.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 1, 2012)

Depends on what I'm doing.  For the most part, I'm a tidy cook but when I'm into a task that will splatter/spit, I wear an apron.

When I am up to my elbows in flour, I always wear an apron.  That's because invariably when flour and I are in the same solar system I'm wearing black or navy blue.

I sew a lot and collect vintage patterns, some of which are wonderful aprons from the '20s and '30s and I've made several of them to use.  I love them.  They do what I think an apron should do...cover you so your clothes are protected.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 1, 2012)

If I am making anything that has a chance of being messy, I put on an apron. I have two; one red and one black, and I bought both of them at the kitchen supply store because the strings are long enough to tie them in the front!


----------



## Chef Kat (Dec 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Nope. No apron. Sometimes I'm not even wearing pants.



Crack me up!!!


----------



## Chef Kat (Dec 1, 2012)

In school we were required to wear an apron which was probably a very good thing. I have both full and half types but prefer the full. And I iron mine too.


----------



## Chef Kat (Dec 1, 2012)

The ones I make have ties long enough to cross at the waist in back and then tie in the front. That tie at the side is a perfect place to hold a towel.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 1, 2012)

I never understood the half apron.  If I get food on my clothes, it's usually in the bosom area so those half aprons don't keep me clean!  My mom used a smock style that slipped over her head and tied on the sides at the waist.  Covered the entire upper body and had plenty of pockets for things.  Don't see those kind much anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2012)

jabbur said:


> I never understood the half apron.  If I get food on my clothes, it's usually in the bosom area so those half aprons don't keep me clean!  My mom used a smock style that slipped over her head and tied on the sides at the waist.  Covered the entire upper body and had plenty of pockets for things.  Don't see those kind much anymore.



My grandma and great aunt both wore the full body apron, as did others of their generation.  All the pockets made sense.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2012)

Chef Kat said:


> Crack me up!!!



+1!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 1, 2012)

I usually do. I noticed I was getting stains on my shirts about waist level and up, especially when I was sauteeing something  I have one I got from my grandmother's after she died and DH has given me a couple. I even still have one from when I worked in the dining hall in college many moons ago. Don't use it much, though - it's plain green.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 1, 2012)

Only when I'm wearing my French maid costume.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2012)

I buy them...sometimes I remember to put one on.  Funny, when I worked in kitchens and bakeries it would be the first thing I would look for.  Since, I'm no longer working in those places I don't seem to think about it.

Some of our male folks need this for their Q'íng:


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I buy them...sometimes I remember to put one on.  Funny, when I worked in kitchens and bakeries it would be the first thing I would look for.  Since, I'm no longer working in those places I don't seem to think about it.
> 
> Some of our male folks need this for their Q'íng:


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont wear an apron at all...I manage to stay pretty clean...Steve on the other hand


----------



## luvs (Dec 1, 2012)

i've got another reason i won't wear one here. my school ones were bright & clean- for a few seconds.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 1, 2012)

I do have a Masterchef apron that a lovely friend sent me, but am yet to wear it...maybe when I do the Christmas baking


----------



## SweetTeboho (Dec 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> I used to.Bbut I got out of the habit. If I had a husband, it would be all i would be wearing when he comes home from work.



I'm so doing this.


----------



## chopper (Dec 3, 2012)

SweetTeboho said:
			
		

> I'm so doing this.



I have so done this!


----------



## chopper (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a pampered chef apron that I love. When I don't have it on I splash something on myself every time.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 3, 2012)

chopper said:


> I have so done this!



Cheeky


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Addie (Dec 3, 2012)

chopper said:


> I have so done this!


 
I am going over to Today's Funny. I do have a story to tell, if I can stop laughing while I am typing it.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Dec 3, 2012)

chopper said:


> I have so done this!



My husband comes home from a business trip tomorrow, this is on order!!


----------



## Addie (Dec 3, 2012)

SweetTeboho said:


> My husband comes home from a business trip tomorrow, this is on order!!


 
Do let us know how it goes! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 4, 2012)

I never wear an apron but then again I hardly ever mess.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 4, 2012)

Same here Snip...clean little things we are


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2012)

Addie said:


> ...If I had a husband, it would be all i would be wearing when he comes home from work...



Reminds me of a story...

The groom's mother decided to visit her new daughter-in-law during the day.  A she walks into the living room, her DIL is laying naked on the sofa.

What's this, asked the MIL.  The DIL explained her husband was due to be home soon and she wanted to greet him in he "Love Suit" to keep the marriage vibrant.

The MIL takes her leave and heads home thinking that may not be such a bad idea as her marriage could use a little boost too.

When her husband walks in the door a while later she is naked on the sofa in he "Love Suit".  

Husband:  "What's going on"
Wife:  I'm wearing my Love Suit
Husband:  Need ironing, what's for dinner.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 4, 2012)

Never have worn one.  Lookin' back, there are times when I shoulda. I 'spect that if I was to start wearin' one now, Mrs Hoot would look at me in that sideways way that she has and shake her pretty little head in puzzlement.


----------



## SweetTeboho (Dec 4, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Never have worn one.  Lookin' back, there are times when I shoulda. I 'spect that if I was to start wearin' one now, Mrs Hoot would look at me in that sideways way that she has and shake her pretty little head in puzzlement.



Lol


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 5, 2012)

My fella got me an apron for Christmas last year. I'd always said I wanted one because I liked how they looked, but didn't really think I was that messy of a chef. Since I'm a huge nerd and a lover of pirates, he totally picked out a perfect apron for me. 

Just recently took a picture of that same apron, a few weeks short of a year after I got it. I've now accepted how often I have the habit of wiping my hands on myself... and never step into the kitchen without my apron!!


----------



## bakechef (Dec 6, 2012)

I wear one at work every day.  At home I wear one if I'll be in the kitchen all day, or I'm doing something messy, like tomorrow making christmas cookies.


----------



## Hnr63 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a few aprons and rarely wear them. I prefer to cook in my pajamas


----------



## danbuter (Dec 6, 2012)

No. I probably should, at least when making spaghetti, though.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 7, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> My fella got me an apron for Christmas last year. I'd always said I wanted one because I liked how they looked, but didn't really think I was that messy of a chef. Since I'm a huge nerd and a lover of pirates, he totally picked out a perfect apron for me.
> 
> Just recently took a picture of that same apron, a few weeks short of a year after I got it. I've now accepted how often I have the habit of wiping my hands on myself... and never step into the kitchen without my apron!!



Yes, certainly a good idea for you to wear your apron V


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> My fella got me an apron for Christmas last year. I'd always said I wanted one because I liked how they looked, but didn't really think I was that messy of a chef. Since I'm a huge nerd and a lover of pirates, he totally picked out a perfect apron for me.
> 
> Just recently took a picture of that same apron, a few weeks short of a year after I got it. I've now accepted how often I have the habit of wiping my hands on myself... and never step into the kitchen without my apron!!


 
If I am not mistaken, that symbol on the apron is the Greek letter "Pie." A subtle hint. 

I don't even own an apron. I have a large flour sack towel hanging at each end of the kitchen to wipe my hands or counter top off with. I very rarely get food on myself. I guess I have been in the kitchen long enough to know what all the bad habits and hazards are to making a mess. Only because I have been there, done that.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 8, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, certainly a good idea for you to wear your apron V


You would think I don't own any utensils & just use my bare hands or something 



Addie said:


> If I am not mistaken, that symbol on the apron is the Greek letter "Pie." A subtle hint.
> 
> I don't even own an apron. I have a large flour sack towel hanging at each end of the kitchen to wipe my hands or counter top off with. I very rarely get food on myself. I guess I have been in the kitchen long enough to know what all the bad habits and hazards are to making a mess. Only because I have been there, done that.


You are correct, that is the symbol for Pi 

I wish I knew how to avoid those habits and hazards! Sometimes I swear a tornado must've blown through while I was cooking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks to me like you use an apron correctly Vanitas.  Nothing wrong with using it for what it is designed.  I do appreciate the Pi-rates...that is a good pun.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> You would think I don't own any utensils & just use my bare hands or something
> 
> 
> You are correct, that is the symbol for Pi
> ...


 
The truth is that tomatoes, beets, blueberries, any berry, and any other food that stains got together and came up with your name. "Let's have some fun. Let's get V"  I heard them whispering.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> You would think I don't own any utensils & just use my bare hands or something



  yes, that is what it looks like


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 8, 2012)

That's it, Addie!!!! 

And all the flours, sugars, breadings & other tiny grained foods got together and decided to throw themselves off the counter onto my floor 

Mystery solved


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 8, 2012)

I wear an apron everyday at work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2012)

I almost miss the days I wore an apron at work everyday.  There are days I do wish I was back in food service.


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I almost miss the days I wore an apron at work everyday. There are days I do wish I was back in food service.


 After 32 years in foodservice I am looking forward to not being in it, especially lately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> After 32 years in foodservice I am looking forward to not being in it, especially lately.



It is an odd mix of Love/Hate.  The most fun I had was working in the dorm cafeteria while going to nursing school.    I went to nursing school to get OUT of foodservce


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is an odd mix of Love/Hate. The most fun I had was working in the dorm cafeteria while going to nursing school.  I went to nursing school to get OUT of foodservce


 It truely is a love/hate relationship being in foodservice. I started in 1979-82 with chef's training & HRI mgmt. I did get out of it for 3 years when we moved to florida I went back to college & went into human services. But, when we moved back, same old story. The past 12 years my dh & I have a cafe & catering business, crazy busy with the holidays lately, sometimes I have to remind myself that is a good thing.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 8, 2012)

I've discovered that I wear an apron more than I used to, which is just fine because, occasionally, there'll be an unanticipated splatter or spill that makes me glad I wear an apron.

Also, this week, I was fortunate to snag a wonderful Simplicity apron pattern that I'd been wanting to have.  It's a repro of a late '40s, early '50s apron style and I nabbed it at Hobby Lobby for 99 cents.  Pretty good deal considering the listed price on the envelope is $14.95!

I can't wait to make it.  The version I plan on sewing is the one all the way on the right of this link.  I think I might even have enough vintage fabric in my stash to make it.  If not, I'll find something appropriate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2012)

Katie H said:


> I've discovered that I wear an apron more than I used to, which is just fine because, occasionally, there'll be an unanticipated splatter or spill that makes me glad I wear an apron.
> 
> Also, this week, I was fortunate to snag a wonderful Simplicity apron pattern that I'd been wanting to have.  It's a repro of a late '40s, early '50s apron style and I nabbed it at Hobby Lobby for 99 cents.  Pretty good deal considering the listed price on the envelope is $14.95!
> 
> I can't wait to make it.  The version I plan on sewing is the one all the way on the right of this link.  I think I might even have enough vintage fabric in my stash to make it.  If not, I'll find something appropriate.



Those are cute, Katie.  I would love that, too.  Was thinking about making a simple one from my 4-H days and add a bib.  Use a pretty calico, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> That's it, Addie!!!!
> 
> And all the flours, sugars, breadings & other tiny grained foods got together and decided to throw themselves off the counter onto my floor
> 
> Mystery solved


 
That's what you get for living a clean life.


----------

